# getting media kits to the right fashion industry contacts



## monkeyinadryer (Sep 29, 2006)

I posted a question about if anyone had signed up with the contactlistonline site. No one responded so I'm guessing not. We are showing for the first time at Magic. I'm putting a media kit together for the show but I'm at a loss at who and where to send our media kits to in the print media. I'm guessing the magor magazines but to who? The senior editor, their assistant, do I call the magazine and ask who to contact to send a media kit? If anyone wants to post, I would love to here it cuz I'm running out of time. I'm starting to freak out a little that no one will come by our booth.

Andrea


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

monkeyinadryer said:


> I posted a question about if anyone had signed up with the contactlistonline site. No one responded so I'm guessing not. We are showing for the first time at Magic. I'm putting a media kit together for the show but I'm at a loss at who and where to send our media kits to in the print media. I'm guessing the magor magazines but to who? The senior editor, their assistant, do I call the magazine and ask who to contact to send a media kit? If anyone wants to post, I would love to here it cuz I'm running out of time. I'm starting to freak out a little that no one will come by our booth.
> 
> Andrea


Andrea,

I'm assuming that you are representing your own line at MAGIC. If so you may want to call them and see if they have some sort of list that they have compiled of all the buyers that register with them. It may be a little late to send out a media pack(IMO 99% usually end up in the trash anyways!) I would personally call them and try and set appointments with them. It's much more personal and they can't just dismiss you. Well....they can and probably most will but if you call 1,000 stores and 100 write orders with you averaging around $500 each you can at least cover your booth costs.
If you have a showroom representing you, WHY THE HELL HAVE THEY WAITED THIS LONG TO SEND OUT MEDIA PACKS AND SET APPOINTMENTS! LOL! Sorry! Sales Reps just always seem to rub me the wrong way! LOL!

Kind of sneaky but you can also go to your competitors sites and check out their store lists and get contact info that way to. Much more tedious but it can be done!

John


----------

